
Valve Proton: Run Windows Games on Linux Using Steam Play - ingve
https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/#introduction
======
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17815892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17815892)

------
fturco
Don't use it. It's proprietary software.

